# New York Strip Roast (Hickory Smoked)



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2015)

* New York Strip Roast *(Hickory Smoked)

*Temp finally warmed up above freezing for this old Bear to venture out & fire up the old MES!!*

I’ve been doing Smoked Prime Rib for years, but I saw a sale on NY Strip Roast at one of our local Food Markets.
I never cared that much for NY Strip Steaks, because My Prime Ribs & Ribeye Steaks kinda have me spoiled.
However I figured if I smoke the whole Roast just like I do my Smoked Prime Rib, the result would be much more tender than a couple of NY Strip Steaks off the grill.

Turns out I was right about that, as this was some really good tasting, and Tender Beef !!!

So here’s how it went down:

*Prepping (8:00 AM):*
Rinse one NY Strip Roast (4.82 LB), dry, score fat cap, coat with Worcestershire “Thick”, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Put in Foil Pan, on a Dring Rack, cover with plastic wrap, and put in fridge.

*Smoking (12:00 Noon)*

12:00------------Pre-Heat MES 40 to 240°.
12:00------------Fill 2 rows of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
12:30------------Put Roast on second shelf, put AMNPS on bars in bottom, and reset heat at 230°.
3:30--------------Sterilize & insert Meat Probe into center of Roast.
4:30--------------IT was at 135°——Cut heat back to 140°, open door to cool smoker down to 140°, to stop cooking.
5:00--------------Pull Roast at 141° Internal Temp.


Enjoy my Pictures,

Bear





Two NY Strip Roasts @ $5.98 per pound:









Victim——4.82 LB NY Strip Roast:








All Rinsed, Dried, Cross-hatched, Worcestershire “Thick”, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:








Best little Smoke Generator made, with one end lit:







Lit real good & smoking just right:







Hard to see due to the snow glare, but it’s in the pan on the second position in my MES 40:








Hard to see, but perfect smoke coming from my top vent:








Once I open the door, the smoke clears out of the top half, before I can take a Picture, but most of it can be seen in the bottom half:








Close-up of Finished NY Strip Roast:








Ready to Slice & Devour:








One for The Bear, and one for Mrs Bear:








The rest of the Roast:








The Bear’s Supper!!






*This concludes the smoking of our NY Strip Roast, and the consuming of a really Great Supper, by me and my Sweetie!!!*

*Now we move to what to do with the rest of the roast. We think I made a Great choice, because the Sammies were just as good as the Supper above.*

*PLEASE CONTINUE:*



This is the leftovers after being in the fridge over night, and in the freezer for 4 hours before slicing.








All sliced up real thin, and put in our largest food storage container for the fridge:








Nuking some sliced Beef Steak in Au Jus, to put in my rolls:








Closer look at the Beef going in the Sammies:








Two Thin Cut NY Strip Beef Steak Sandwiches with Au Jus. These were every bit as good as the Awesome Steaks we had the first night:


----------



## smokinadam (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks awesome!  Can make some philly cheeses work it also.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice Bear!  I have a five pounder in my freezer.  Might have to give this a whirl.  Maybe save it for Easter dinner.


----------



## gunkle (Mar 14, 2015)

Man I'm drooling. That's some good looking meat there Bear. Love leftover sandwiches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2015)

smokinadam said:


> Looks awesome! Can make some philly cheeses work it also.


Thank You Adam!!

I just had a small Cheesesteak for lunch, and it was so good, we'll be having more of the same thing for Supper, instead of the Au Jus.

So far we've had 6 of the little Sammies I showed in my original post,  and one small Cheesesteak, and there's still plenty left!!!

This stuff is Awesome.

Bear


----------



## aceoky (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh yeah , as usual that looks Awesome!

Forgot the


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks great Bear !  I tell ya, I'm getting to where I really like the NY cut !  

That sure looks like the Bear fam will have a lot of good eating in the near future !  

Just don't eat too much & go into hibernation !  :biggrin:

:points1:


----------



## tropics (Mar 14, 2015)

John thanks that sure does look tasty,I should be able to get my smoker going on Monday to do some cheese.


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

Another Great Step by Step by the Bear, Looks Great  Another one I'll have to try  And the leftovers WoW       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    and well deserved 

Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow! A great thread of Bear's Beautiful Beef!







Disco


----------



## piglet1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bear that looks great! Nice job!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks awesome.  I was wondering what they would smoke up like.

Points for you


----------



## b-one (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks great! The last one I had the dog swiped off the counter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Very nice Bear! I have a five pounder in my freezer. Might have to give this a whirl. Maybe save it for Easter dinner.


Thank You!!

Bear


gunkle said:


> Man I'm drooling. That's some good looking meat there Bear. Love leftover sandwiches.


Thanks Gunkle!!!

Bear


----------



## heubrewer (Mar 14, 2015)

I am full from eating brisket, but this made my mouth water!

A NY strip roast sounds great.

Very nicely done


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2015)

Aceoky said:


> Oh yeah , as usual that looks Awesome!
> 
> Forgot the


Thank You Ace!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Bear ! I tell ya, I'm getting to where I really like the NY cut !
> 
> That sure looks like the Bear fam will have a lot of good eating in the near future !
> 
> Just don't eat too much & go into hibernation !


Thank You Justin!!

No Hibernating now----Getting warmer!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2015)

tropics said:


> John thanks that sure does look tasty,I should be able to get my smoker going on Monday to do some cheese.


Thank You!!

Getting dug out up there, huh?

Bear


gary s said:


> Another Great Step by Step by the Bear, Looks Great  Another one I'll have to try  And the leftovers WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

I Appreciate it !!

Bear


Disco said:


> Wow! A great thread of Bear's Beautiful Beef!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2015)

Piglet1 said:


> Bear that looks great! Nice job!


Thank You!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Looks awesome. I was wondering what they would smoke up like.
> 
> Points for you


Thanks Adam!!

Came out Great---I'll be doing exactly the same thing again---Soon!

Bear


----------



## bear55 (Mar 15, 2015)

Simply awesome Bear.

Richard


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 15, 2015)

Pretty Darn Good Looking Bear!

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great! The last one I had the dog swiped off the counter.


Thank You!!

I gotta watch Smokey too (My Kitty). He spends some time on the kitchen counter.

Bear


HEUBrewer said:


> I am full from eating brisket, but this made my mouth water!
> 
> A NY strip roast sounds great.
> 
> Very nicely done


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 15, 2015)

Awesome job as usual Bear.  Loved seeing the sammies.   Accidentally had some NY strip sammies myself recently.

I and the immediately family were out of the country recently when one of my uncles passed away.   If I had been here, I would have cooked up a mess of "bereavement food" as that's what we usually do.   No worries though, I got on the phone and made some arrangements with family members who were in town.    I talked to one of my cousins and told them to go to one of my freezers and grab 4 pork loins and a Sirloin Tip and take it over to another relative who would smoke it all and slice for sandwiches.   She was okay on the pork loins, but was uncertain on the Sirloin Tip.  I told her to just look for a "big hunk of beef" right there in the fridge.   She said "OK" and I figured that things were taken care of.

I got back in town and went to the Funeral home.  There I found the sliced pork loin and some amazing roast beef.   Everyone talked about how good it was.   It had a marbling unlike any Sirloin Tip that I had ever done, but I paid it no mind.

Later, I talked to the cousin who made the freezer run and thanked her for doing so.  In the course of the conversation, she talked about how heavy that "big hunk of beef" was.  Turns out she had her 8 year old daughter carry it.   I was kind of confused and commented that the Sirloin Tip was only about 10lbs.  Shouldn't have been much trouble even for an 8 year old.   She replied with "Uh huh, it was 18.4 lbs!!  It said so right on the sticker!!!!"

I put my hands up showing the approximate size of the Sirloin Tip and asked "was it round and about this big?"   She replied no, then held her hands up wide and said "It was this long".

Suddenly, the light clicked on in my head.   Yes, there was a Sirloin tip sitting right on the middle shelf of the freezer, but there was a whole NY Strip Loin sitting on the bottom shelf.  That is what she grabbed as it was indeed a "big hunk of beef".


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Simply awesome Bear.
> 
> Richard


Thank You Brother Bear!!

Bear


TJohnson said:


> Pretty Darn Good Looking Bear!
> 
> Now I'm hungry!


Pretty Darn Good Looking Bear?!?!

Why Thank You Todd!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank You, Demo!!!

That's a lot of awesome Sammies!!!  

Expensive too, compared to Sirloin Tip!!

Bear


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 16, 2015)

You are coming out strong to start the spring season.

Very Nice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your prime rib rates a ten on the one to ten scale.

How would you rate the taste and texture of the NY strip?

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> You are coming out strong to start the spring season.
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry!!

I can only compare it to my Prime Ribs:

Prime Rib:

Taste-------------10

Tenderness------------10

This NY Strip Roast:

Taste ---------10

Tenderness----------7

NY Strip Sliced thin for Sammies:

Taste----------10

Tenderness-----------10

Is that what you mean??

Bear


----------



## reinhard (Mar 16, 2015)

That roast is perfect!!! Reinhard


----------



## hvacscoutdad (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great Bear!!!!   Just looking at the pics has me drooling.  Will have to smoke some steak roasts now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> That roast is perfect!!! Reinhard


Thanks Reinhard !!

Bear


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent post as always, Bear. I may have to take a ride down there to sample if there's any left. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jon


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 17, 2015)

Good Morning Bear

Thanks for the rating chart. It was what I looking for.

Will scout out the local market for the NY Strip Roast.

Trying to send you some more warm weather from the south to rid you of the snow pack.

Was 80 plus here yesterday in NC.

Have a good St. Patty day.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

hvacscoutdad said:


> Looks great Bear!!!! Just looking at the pics has me drooling. Will have to smoke some steak roasts now.


Thanks Hvac!!

Very easy to do, just like a Prime Rib.

Bear


chewmeister said:


> Excellent post as always, Bear. I may have to take a ride down there to sample if there's any left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon!!

OOOOOPS---Too Late!!

Bear


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 17, 2015)

Dagnabbit!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Good Morning Bear
> 
> Thanks for the rating chart. It was what I looking for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Again, Larry.

I got an older Sister in NC----Should be sending me some of that warm weather too!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Just because it's St. Paddy's day don't go smoking any Green Meat !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> Just because it's St. Paddy's day don't go smoking any Green Meat !!
> 
> Gary


No green meat for me---Or Green beer!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2015)

Veggies for supper tonight,  Lima beans, (with my Bacon)  Turnip's, Turnip Greens and corn bread    So a little green !    Oh yesterday was St Paddy's day 

Gary


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Hoping this is good 

 Bearcarver


Marinating it overnight with the spices and sauce and putting it on tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Hoping this is good
> 
> Bearcarver
> 
> ...




This was Awesome Stuff, Derek!!
I never had much luck with Grilling NY Strips. I figure I'm spoiled from all the Ribeyes I make.
However this NY Strip Roast was right up there with my Prime Rib Smokes. (Tender & Juicy)
Let me know how you like it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> This was Awesome Stuff, Derek!!
> I never had much luck with Grilling NY Strips. I figure I'm spoiled from all the Ribeyes I make.
> However this NY Strip Roast was right up there with my Prime Rib Smokes. (Tender & Juicy)
> Let me know how you like it.
> ...



Will do. I'm also a ribeye/prime rib guy, but this was on sale for like $5/lb. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Will do. I'm also a ribeye/prime rib guy, but this was on sale for like $5/lb. Couldn't pass it up.




That's even a better price than the $5.98 I paid for these two.
If I see prices like that again, I do it again, because this stuff was Great !!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That's even a better price than the $5.98 I paid for these two.
> If I see prices like that again, I do it again, because this stuff was Great !!
> 
> Bear





Bearcarver said:


> That's even a better price than the $5.98 I paid for these two.
> If I see prices like that again, I do it again, because this stuff was Great !!
> 
> Bear



On the smoker now. Added about 1/4 of a cup of pecan wood chips. Will probably keep it on until it hits 160°. It's a little 2 1/2 lb roast, so hoping it'll be done between 4-5.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> On the smoker now. Added about 1/4 of a cup of pecan wood chips. Will probably keep it on until it hits 160°. It's a little 2 1/2 lb roast, so hoping it'll be done between 4-5.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

I Don't know what happened there.
I wasn't able to reply. It treated me like I wasn't logged on.
I got off & back on & now it appears to be working.

Anyway, I was going to say, You can pull it wherever you want too, but 160° is pretty high for Steak.
WE aren't "Rare Nuts" like so many on this forum, but even we both (Mrs Bear & I) prefer between 140° and 143°.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I Don't know what happened there.
> I wasn't able to reply. It treated me like I wasn't logged on.
> I got off & back on & now it appears to be working.
> 
> ...



I pulled at 142° actually. It is wrapped in foil and resting right now. Will probably try around 4 o'clock.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> I pulled at 142° actually. It is wrapped in foil and resting right now. Will probably try around 4 o'clock.




That should be Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That should be Awesome!!
> 
> Bear



Came out great. Would like to try a prime rib roast next.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Came out great. Would like to try a prime rib roast next.




Take any one of my Prime Rib Step by Steps. They're all awesome!
However the newest ones are written the best---Ones Smoked in a Pan!!

Bear


----------

